# DBSTalk.com First Look: DIRECTV H23-600 High Definition Receiver



## Stuart Sweet

In the long tradition of giving our users the first look at new DIRECTV hardware, we proudly present the
*DIRECTV H23-600 High Definition Receiver*










Thanks to Doug Brott, Tom Robertson, and Michael D'Angelo for photos and tireless work!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

The H23-600 is manufactured by LG. It is a HD receiver, non DVR.

*Features / Other Information:* 
The H23-600 is an SWM capable receiver. It is also the first DIRECTV MPEG4 capable receiver with an internal B-Band Converter. This means even when using a Zinwell WB68 or Zinwell WB616 multi-switch you will not need to connect an external B-Band Converter between the satellite line and the tuner on the H23-600.

All A/V outputs are active at all times on the H23-600 just like it is on all DIRECTV branded receivers and DVR's. When viewing a high definition program via the S-Video or composite video output the picture will down-convert to 480i when exiting the output. This means if you are using HDMI or component video on another TV the high definition programs will still display in high definition.

The H23-600 Ethernet connection has no functionality at this point.

The USB connection can be used for RS-232 control.

The Phone line will allow you to use caller ID OSD, order PPV from the remote, and use the game lounge feature.

The H23-600 has a built in RF antenna to work with the supplied RF capable RC64 remote.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

The unit was received in a brown DIRECTV box (it was not in retail packaging). Packaged with the receiver was an RC64 RF capable remote, owner's manual, power cord, and access card. There was no A/V cables supplied. There will be A/V cables supplied in the retail version.

Photo 1: Large









Photo 2: Large









Photo 3: Large









Photo 4: Large


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

The H23-600 has a flat black case just like the H21-200 that is manufactured by Samsung. It has side and rear vents only.

It has an SWM capable satellite tuner, HDMI, component, S-Video, two composite videos, digital optical, digital coaxial, two L/R audios, Ethernet, phone line, and USB connection. The H23-600 does not have an OTA just like the H21-200.

Front: Large









Top: Large









Left: Large









Right: Large









Quarter View: Large









Back: Large









Output Panel: Large


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Comparisons with H21-200 (on bottom) and H23-600 (on top)

Front: Large









Side: Large


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Overall Inside: Large









Motherboard: Large









Power Supply: Large









Tuner Assembly: Large









BCM4507 chip Large 









BCM7402 chip Large


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

- RF and IR both seem to work very well.

- The unit is pretty fast (scrolling through guide and menu).

- Network connection does nothing. 

- CIG, channels I don't receive are grayed out in the guide instead of removed like the HR20/21's.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

B-Band Converter (BBC) not needed even when using just a dish or Zinwell WB68 / WB616.

When you do connect a BBC, you get this image:
Large


----------



## Doug Brott

The H23-600 joins the H21-100 and H21-200 as a new standard in High Definition DIRECTV receivers ..


----------



## Tom Robertson

I can hear Pinocchio singing it now...

_I had BBCs
But now I'm free
There are no BBCs on me
_

...


----------



## dave29

nice work fellows(as usual)


----------



## boilerjt

It looks like diplexing OTA between the BBC and the receiver will be a thing of the past. A bummer for those of us that have no LIL HD...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Wow... Nice work guys... Great looking pics!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Run more coax... 

Sorry, I really do understand, I have two locations in my house where that is a bad option. Maybe under the siding, down a corner cap, etc. yuck. Or I can put my older receivers there...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount

I must chime in here and convey my thanks. A lot goes on behind the scenes to make these first looks a reality. The class of people here on DBSTalk that write these things are nothing short of first rate and professionals all the way down the line.

Excellent work!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Tom Robertson said:


> Must be the H23-600, which has it's First Look today: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130069


Yup.

Interesting that the BBC's are internal....since those are not needed for us SWM installs anyway - wondering if they are still compatible with the SWM units....

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## dave29

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Interesting that the BBC's are internal....since those are not needed for us SWM installs anyway - wondering if they are still compatible with the SWM units....
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


from what i understand...... when it detects a swm, the unit will turn off the internal bbc's


----------



## Lee L

Nice reveiw and man, I love the looks of this thing. To me the matte black just looks so much niver than the gloss.


----------



## Hansen

From the pictures and information it does not look like there is an esata connector for hooking up a larger external hard drive; is that correct?


----------



## dave29

hansen, it is not a dvr


----------



## richiephx

Lee L said:


> Nice reveiw and man, I love the looks of this thing. To me the matte black just looks so much niver than the gloss.


I thought the HR21 had the black gloss finish and the H21 was black matte? The H23 is like the H21 and not the HR23. There is no HR23 yet, right?


----------



## mhayes70

Great work guys!


----------



## MikeW

dave29 said:


> hansen, it is not a dvr


No worries Hansen...I was all ready to chime in about the fact the ethernet port did nothing. Gotta look closely at the model number...HR23-600 would have been a DVR, H23-600 is not a DVR.

Nice looking "First Look"....


----------



## LOCODUDE

Great pics.... Nice work guys....


----------



## Doug Brott

Hansen said:


> From the pictures and information it does not look like there is an esata connector for hooking up a larger external hard drive; is that correct?





dave29 said:


> hansen, it is not a dvr


 .. Easy mistake to make ..


----------



## dave29

Doug Brott said:


> .. Easy mistake to make ..


yeah i know, hansen knows that i know that he really knows that it is not a dvr:lol:


----------



## dave29

richiephx said:


> I thought the HR21 had the black gloss finish and the H21 was black matte? The H23 is like the H21 and not the HR23. There is no HR23 yet, right?


no hr23 released yet


----------



## LOCODUDE

dave29 said:


> yeah i know, hansen knows that i know that he really knows that it is not a dvr:lol:


Indeed.................


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dave29 said:


> from what i understand...... when it detects a swm, the unit will turn off the internal bbc's


Cha ching...that solves the issue.

Thanks.


----------



## ccr1958

excellent work....looks nice


----------



## Rob77

Thanks for the First Look, pictures are excellent!


----------



## Thaedron

More receiver goodness...

Nice write-up as always.


----------



## smiddy

Nice work folks, I like it!


----------



## spartanstew

Great job guys.


----------



## cartrivision

MikeW said:


> No worries Hansen...I was all ready to chime in about the fact the ethernet port did nothing. Gotta look closely at the model number...HR23-600 would have been a DVR, H23-600 is not a DVR.
> 
> Nice looking "First Look"....


Once MRV is activated on the DVRs, I would think that the ethernet ports on the non-DVR receivers will be activated to allow them to be MRV clients.


----------



## lguvenoz

I have a curiosity question. From what I understand from Broadcom the 7402 is a much more robust solution than the 7411 used in the HR20s. Does anyone know if the 7402 is standard on any of the DVRs????


----------



## cartrivision

dave29 said:


> from what i understand...... when it detects a swm, the unit will turn off the internal bbc's


Do any of the DVRs or receivers actually auto-detect a SWM or do you have to tell them that you are hooked up to a SWM during the receiver setup/installation?

In either case, as you say, once a receiver knows that it is hooked up to a SWM, it would just leave any BBC in 'off/pass-through' mode, whether it's an internal BBC or an external one.


----------



## Tom Robertson

The SWM detection is part of the boot process.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

lguvenoz said:


> I have a curiosity question. From what I understand from Broadcom the 7402 is a much more robust solution than the 7411 used in the HR20s. Does anyone know if the 7402 is standard on any of the DVRs????


I guess I'll have to ask where did you gather that information. From the chip pamphlets, both seem to be excellent STB chips.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cartrivision

boilerjt said:


> It looks like diplexing OTA between the BBC and the receiver will be a thing of the past. A bummer for those of us that have no LIL HD...


You can still diplex OTA to a H23, but it would require feeding the H23 with a SWM and diplexing the OTA on the line between the SWM output and the H23. Obviously if you don't already have a SWM, the cheaper way to go is to just use an HD receiver that requires external BBCs, but the "standard" install will probably soon be a SWM-Slimline dish so in the future there won't be a problem or added expense of a SWM for people who want to diplex OTA to receivers like the H23.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

From what I understand from Broadcom, they are roughly the same as far as "robustness", just meant for different tasks.


----------



## Button Pusher

Great job guys!


----------



## MarkN

very cool......


----------



## boilerjt

Tom Robertson said:


> Run more coax...
> 
> Sorry, I really do understand, I have two locations in my house where that is a bad option. Maybe under the siding, down a corner cap, etc. yuck. Or I can put my older receivers there...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Luckily, the BBC-OTA diplex trick already works with my bedroom H20-600 and I hope it doesn't crap out soon


----------



## jimmyv2000

When is it available at retail? 
Will CC Or BB be getting these?
I'm looking to replace my old RCA box sometime between the fall and the ANALOG OTA cutoff


----------



## Doug Brott

Not sure about retail availability, but the H23 is a nice receiver. I know that some installers have received them


----------



## Paul A

I like the flat black!

Nice Job.

Paul


----------



## RunnerFL

Nice work guys, as usual.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Nice work and nice review. :hurah: 

I really like the flat black. :grin: 

Mike


----------



## CopyCat

Nice work, as usual very professional, thanks


----------



## jcrandall

Nice review guys.

I would like to consider a H23 as a possible replacement for my H20 up the road, to test how easy the box handles the transition from SWM to standard multiswitching, given the built-in BBC technology. I have a SWM LNB on my dish at home, and a plain old single lnb dish I use for camping. I'm very curious how well the receiver reacts to change.

Did anyone who tested / evaluated this receiver have this expereince? Any feedback as to how well it switches environments?


----------



## dreamyip

Guys... Good work. Any idea when this will be available at the retail store (i.e BB)?


----------



## dhines

why would anyone upgrade from any H** receiver to this one? (an honest question)


----------



## Groundhog45

Good review, guys. I like the flat finish.


----------



## Drew2k

Excellent review, gang! I love that no matter what equipment is field tested, I can always rely on DBSTalk to provide thoughtful, complete, and accurate first looks. :up:


----------



## Ryan

>>the “standard” install will probably soon be a SWM-Slimline dish 

Interesting to note that they take away OTA from newer units, but build in a potentially soon to be obsolete piece of hardware that already had a functional solution.


----------



## Tom Robertson

While the "standard install" will be SWMLine, it still won't work in my house. 

So the receivers will likely have to be dual style, SWM and non-SWM, for some time yet.

Someday, if they come out with a SWMline that has multiple 8 port outputs instead of just one, then they could turn off the original stack plans.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tfederov

Very nice review. Having a network port on it, I wonder what kind of goodies will come the way of this receiver.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

tfederov said:


> Very nice review. Having a network port on it, I wonder what kind of goodies will come the way of this receiver.


The H21 has an ethernet connection too. Hopefully at some point they both will have features added to use the ethernet connection.


----------



## tfederov

I can see media share and widgets as an option since neither require hard drive space.


----------



## Tom Robertson

tfederov said:


> Very nice review. Having a network port on it, I wonder what kind of goodies will come the way of this receiver.


I believe some of the following:

Streaming to your refridgerator
Streaming from the fry pan
Controlling the lights in the home theatre
Monitor if the kids really did wash behind their ears
Start the car for you on cold mornings (based on the weather channel data of course)
Check all your email for being virus free (as opposed to virus expensive...)
and VMC control of your PC...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ding

Not to hijack this thread but I have a HR20-700-and it has an ethernet connection in the rear-is this functional? j/a.


----------



## tfederov

Tom Robertson said:


> I believe some of the following:
> 
> Streaming to your refridgerator
> Streaming from the fry pan
> Controlling the lights in the home theatre
> Monitor if the kids really did wash behind their ears
> Start the car for you on cold mornings (based on the weather channel data of course)
> Check all your email for being virus free (as opposed to virus expensive...)
> and VMC control of your PC...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Oh no he didn't!  :lol:



Ding said:


> Not to hijack this thread but I have a HR20-700-and it has an ethernet connection in the rear-is this functional? j/a.


Welcome aboard! Yep, it sure is. Lots of info here for starters: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74426


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Guys great job as usual


----------



## CorkyMuldoon

Chris Blount said:


> I must chime in here and convey my thanks. A lot goes on behind the scenes to make these first looks a reality. The class of people here on DBSTalk that write these things are nothing short of first rate and professionals all the way down the line.
> 
> Excellent work!


Wholeheartedly concur!

BRAVO ZULU!


----------



## rhipps

Great job on the review! Keep up the good work.


----------



## BDemarcus

We normally get a link to the pdf of the entire document with all the pics as well. What happened to that. But the pics and info are great I just can't reference it if its online somewhere and I am in the middle of timbucktoo somewhere with only a laptop and no internet.

Brian


----------



## VeniceDre

Great review on the H23-600!

Now which one of you guys is hiding the new 500 GB HD DVR? (Not Pro)


----------



## ironwood

Very nice of them to put RF remote with RF capable receiver. I wonder why they couldnt do it with H21


----------



## Draconis

Tom Robertson said:


> I can hear Pinocchio singing it now...
> 
> _I had BBCs
> But now I'm free
> There are no BBCs on me
> _
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you managed to successfully warp a classic movie in such a way that I will never be able to think about it the same way again. :eek2:

As always, great review.


----------



## miketysonchicken

These receivers have worked very well so far for me, not one brick (like all the old crappy h20's). Basically just the H21 without the hassle of misplacing your BBC when you move or w/e. No software download needed is also a big plus. Overall, I'd recommend them, even as a new and relatively untested product, because I don't even have to do any tricks, they all seem to work well. They're not in IVR yet, so have all 3 numbers if you wanna activate one...fwiw...


----------



## Drew2k

BDemarcus said:


> We normally get a link to the pdf of the entire document with all the pics as well. What happened to that. But the pics and info are great I just can't reference it if its online somewhere and I am in the middle of timbucktoo somewhere with only a laptop and no internet.
> 
> Brian


The PDF reviews didn't really start until the HR21-700 First Look. () Before that, all of the First Looks were done in the format you see in this thread - it's old school in a good way, harkening back to simpler times, and making me quite nostalgic!


----------



## lguvenoz

cartrivision said:


> Once MRV is activated on the DVRs, I would think that the ethernet ports on the non-DVR receivers will be activated to allow them to be MRV clients.


I would agree with this, and this was one of the disappointments I had with the R16..


----------



## lguvenoz

Tom Robertson said:


> I guess I'll have to ask where did you gather that information. From the chip pamphlets, both seem to be excellent STB chips.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Digging through both the Broadcom sites and some other "google" finds on them. It looks like the 7402 is a fully integrated chip whereas the 7411 requires additional chips to put together a STB for displaying video.

I know this is a small item, but when people start talking about how smooth and speedy the graphics are on this unit, it makes me start wondering....

Especially given that the graphics processing is all embedded within the 7402 versus the 7411.

More of a general thing that might be worth exploring in another area of the site, but just curious.


----------



## mluntz

dhines said:


> why would anyone upgrade from any H** receiver to this one? (an honest question)


Someone who wants another 2 year committment! :lol: :lol: :lol:

By the way great work guys!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drew2k said:


> The PDF reviews didn't really start until the HR21-700 First Look. () Before that, all of the First Looks were done in the format you see in this thread - it's old school in a good way, harkening back to simpler times, and making me quite nostalgic!


I guess those of us who used the new PDF format set up a dangerous precedent. :lol: :lol: :lol:

But we are glad you enjoyed them.

As Drew pointed out....the PDF version has been well received when used (several times now), but both formats have been done on various occasions and share photos and information.


----------



## Pinion413

Excellent work to all involved, as usual!

I always love coming in and seeing new first looks!


----------



## Herdfan

Michael D'Angelo;1623042 said:


> All A/V outputs are active at all times on the H23-600 just *like it is on all DIRECTV branded receivers and DVR's*.


I know what you mean here, but technically it is not correct. The HR10 was DirecTV branded and all outputs were not all active.

Nive review though.


----------



## Smuuth

Very nice review, as has come to be expected from the DBSTalk.com team.

I would like to get one or more *HR23-xxx*, just to get rid of some of the BBC clutter behind my receivers. (When they become available, of course.)


----------



## SebastianBlack

Great insight fellows

Good Ole SB


----------



## cartrivision

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess those of us who used the new PDF format set up a dangerous precedent. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But we are glad you enjoyed them.
> 
> As Drew pointed out....the PDF version has been well received when used (several times now), but both formats have been done on various occasions and share photos and information.


Due to the lack of larger high res photos, the PDF versions are vastly inferior. Any time a PDF first look is created, the full sized versions of the photos should be posted with it.


----------



## rjf

Michael D'Angelo;1623042 said:


> .....When viewing a high definition program via the S-Video or composite video output the picture will down-convert to 480i when exiting the output. This means if you are using HDMI or component video on another TV the high definition programs will still display in high definition....


is this true of the HR20 as well? i thought it was, but when i read this it made me wonder.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

rjf said:


> is this true of the HR20 as well? i thought it was, but when i read this it made me wonder.


Yes it is.


----------



## Rathmir

With the authors permission I could throw together a pdf of this thread. Won't be the greatest but I do have Adobe CS3.


----------



## Doug Brott

Rathmir said:


> With the authors permission I could throw together a pdf of this thread. Won't be the greatest but I do have Adobe CS3.


Sorry, as Drew stated earlier, this was old school  .. We'd like to keep it that way :grin:


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Will the H23 work with the AM21?

For those that wish to integrate their OTA, rather than have tech challenged family members try to switch between the HDMI and the antenna inputs.

Thanks


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Nice work!

Somewhat random question but why did DirecTV skip 22? Why is there no H22?


----------



## Doug Brott

Radio Enginerd said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Somewhat random question but why did DirecTV skip 22? Why is there no H22?


The R22-100 is a Standard Definition version of the HR21-100 .. This essentially allows DIRECTV to market the same hardware for both SD and HD. There's not an equivalent H22 vehicle, but it does appear that a placeholder was left in the event it becomes necessary.


----------



## Doug Brott

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Will the H23 work with the AM21?
> 
> For those that wish to integrate their OTA, rather than have tech challenged family members try to switch between the HDMI and the antenna inputs.
> 
> Thanks


At the moment, I do not believe that the H21 or H23 can utilize the AM21 OTA add-on. I know that it was mentioned as a possibility at CES (Re: the H21), but to date it has not happened.


----------



## chris.dg

Great work as always gents.

Quick question: *Is this unit completely 100% SILENT when running? I don't see a fan in the pics, but maybe I missed it.*

I have to remove the HR-20 from our bedroom and wish to replace it with a 
non-dvr receiver. My wife is extremely sensitive to electronic noises when attempting to fall asleep.

Thanks!
-Chris


----------



## liverpool

just had h23-600 installed to replace h10. New unit came with an ir only remote. Manual states rf remote is sold seperately.


----------



## RobertE

chris.dg said:


> Great work as always gents.
> 
> Quick question: *Is this unit completely 100% SILENT when running? I don't see a fan in the pics, but maybe I missed it.*
> 
> I have to remove the HR-20 from our bedroom and wish to replace it with a
> non-dvr receiver. My wife is extremely sensitive to electronic noises when attempting to fall asleep.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Chris


Since this is NOT a DVR, there is no fan, no moving parts, yes it is noiseless.


----------



## sarhaynes

Just curious why D* removed the OTA tuners from the new boxes. Is this just a way to get us to spend $$ on the AM21? There are still many of us out there that don't get any locals whatsoever. The only way to get the nice pretty HD (or digital) picture is OTA.

Is there really that much difference in the manufacturing cost to add the OTA tuner or are there just not enough customers out there to make it cost effective?

I know that D* is claiming to have 100% coverage of LiL by some date. But that date does seem to keep sliding. Also, being that I live in a small market the odds of seeing those signals in HD is pretty slim...

Sean


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Somewhere around here, in one of the threads after the HR21 first came out, it was stated that the licensing fee alone is $5 per tuner (IIRC) for the OTA tuners. That's $10 off the top for each receiver.

It was also stated that DirecTV had gathered information as to how many people actually use OTA and how many do not. The number of non users was enough to warrant removing the tuners and saving the $$.


----------



## loudo

Great review guys. Looks like a nice unit, except for the fact that it is missing the OTA tuner and causes us to purchase another piece of hardware to get OTA. I think they should also make an optional OTA version and charge a few extra bucks for it, rather than making us buy more hardware to get OTA. 

Going to hang onto my HR20-700s as long as I can, as I don't have room for a AM-21, in my home entertainment center.


----------



## dave29

loudo said:


> Great review guys. Looks like a nice unit, except for the fact that it is missing the OTA tuner and causes us to purchase another piece of hardware to get OTA. I think they should also make an optional OTA version and charge a few extra bucks for it, rather than making us buy more hardware to get OTA.
> 
> Going to hang onto my HR20-700s as long as I can, as I don't have room for a AM-21, in my home entertainment center.


as of right now, the am21 will not work with the h21/23


----------



## epsilomdoc

The H23-600 is an SWM capable receiver. It is also the first DIRECTV MPEG4 capable receiver with an internal B-Band Converter. This means even when using a Zinwell WB68 or Zinwell WB616 multi-switch you will not need to connect an external B-Band Converter between the satellite line and the tuner on the H23-600.
[/QUOTE said:


> The H23 has no internal B-Band Converter. The purpose of the BBC is to upconvert the low frequency of the MPEG4 HD signal to something that the tuner in the last generation of DIRECTV HD receivers could process. The H23 does not need a BBC because it has a wide band tuner.


----------



## mp12point7

Guys--Just received an H23, courtesy Mastec. It came in the brown box as pictured--must be regular issue--and was the fastest set-up I've ever seen. The Tech was in the house less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik

Doug Brott said:


> The H23-600 joins the H21-100 and H21-200 as a new standard in High Definition DIRECTV receivers ..


Thanks for providing us with all the new information.

In trying to compare this new box with the H20 (now discontinued) and the H21s, it would be nice to see a table/spread sheet of differences -- plus and minus. For example, the H20 has an OTA tuner. Will the H23-600 accept an AM21, like the HR21 does for OTA stations? How about remotes, sound and other features?

In short, I'd like to understand what is/are the reason(s) for one to upgrade to the new box. (Maybe there's something coming up ahead that only the new box will handle?)

Thanks,

Stan Kritzik


----------



## RobertE

Stanley Kritzik said:


> Thanks for providing us with all the new information.
> 
> In trying to compare this new box with the H20 (now discontinued) and the H21s, it would be nice to see a table/spread sheet of differences -- plus and minus. For example, the H20 has an OTA tuner. Will the H23-600 accept an AM21, like the HR21 does for OTA stations? How about remotes, sound and other features?
> 
> In short, I'd like to understand what is/are the reason(s) for one to upgrade to the new box. (Maybe there's something coming up ahead that only the new box will handle?)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stan Kritzik


As been stated before the AM 21 only works with the HR21/R22 and newer. See the AM21 review.


----------



## sharkay

I just got one of the new h23 hdreceivers installed and one thing I do not like is the fact that there is NOT an OTA input. I live in between 2 local areas and got local channels OTA from both and dish localsfrom just my area. Now I only get locals from my local area and it is not near as extensive andI cannot get the local weather which was available OTA. I called DTV and they said that is just theway it is, I am not happy. Any suggestions?:


----------



## SteveK2

Just got 2 new H23-600's yesterday on 'swap out' of old MPEG2 receivers (one HD the other SD). When I placed the order, I was told I'd be getting H21's. I specifically asked about the model & RF capability since my kitchen tv is run the box sitting in another room (about 35 feet away).

Well, I find out that the H23 comes with an IR-only remote (RC64). So I grabbed a RC64R from one of my HR21-100's. Was able to setup RF operation, but the RF signal does not reach the receiver from my kitchen.

I know these are new receivers, but has anyone used an RF remote on current models (H21, HR21, H23) at any reasonable in-house distance? The manual says "up to 200 feet", but I'm trying at a much shorter range. My old Hughes GECBO SD receiver's RF worked fine at this range. But that unit had an external RF antenna, unlike the H23.

Any suggestions?

BTW -- great 'first look' review!

SteveK


----------



## dave29

sharkay said:


> I just got one of the new h23 hdreceivers installed and one thing I do not like is the fact that there is NOT an OTA input. I live in between 2 local areas and got local channels OTA from both and dish localsfrom just my area. Now I only get locals from my local area and it is not near as extensive andI cannot get the local weather which was available OTA. I called DTV and they said that is just theway it is, I am not happy. Any suggestions?:


not having ota is pretty much standard now, as the h21 did not have ota either(along with the hr21, hr21 pro, r22) if you want ota, buy a h20 from solid signal


----------



## dave29

SteveK2 said:


> Just got 2 new H23-600's yesterday on 'swap out' of old MPEG2 receivers (one HD the other SD). When I placed the order, I was told I'd be getting H21's. I specifically asked about the model & RF capability since my kitchen tv is run the box sitting in another room (about 35 feet away).
> 
> Well, I find out that the H23 comes with an IR-only remote (RC64). So I grabbed a RC64R from one of my HR21-100's. Was able to setup RF operation, but the RF signal does not reach the receiver from my kitchen.
> 
> I know these are new receivers, but has anyone used an RF remote on current models (H21, HR21, H23) at any reasonable in-house distance? The manual says "up to 200 feet", but I'm trying at a much shorter range. My old Hughes GECBO SD receiver's RF worked fine at this range. But that unit had an external RF antenna, unlike the H23.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> BTW -- great 'first look' review!
> 
> SteveK


change out the batteries with new ones


----------



## SteveK2

dave29 said:


> change out the batteries with new ones


Thanks for the suggestion -- but a neither a new set of Alkalines nor Lithiums improved the situation.:nono2:

Anybody know if the power cord serves as the RF antenna and if adjusting its orientation will help?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

dave29 said:


> not having ota is pretty much standard now, as the h21 did not have ota either(along with the hr21, hr21 pro, r22) if you want ota, buy a h20 from solid signal


Or, D* could make the AM21 work with the H21 and H23, too.


----------



## CJTE

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Or, D* could make the AM21 work with the H21 and H23, too.


All in good timing. Even though the change is minor, they have to code each platform to operate correctly with the AM-21.


----------



## wmj5

I have a H20-100 and I have the r/f remote, as a matter of fact I have the 3rd one now, I don't know if it is the receiver or the remote but none of them work worth a s**t but knowing D* to save a $$ they probely built the weakest signal they could and put it in the receiver, they are after that money!


----------



## aleicgrant

so any idea when these will be in retail release?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

They are already in retail channels and in warehouses.


----------



## CJTE

Stuart Sweet said:


> They are already in retail channels and in warehouses.


Definetly in warehouses.
Any idea what retailers they might be in?
I checked Best Buy, Costco, And Circuit City. No Aqui


----------



## aa9vi

No internal OTA tuner again? Thumbs down. How about one for the H24 if/when it comes out?


----------



## Drew2k

aa9vi said:


> No internal OTA tuner again? Thumbs down. How about one for the H24 if/when it comes out?


For other receivers without OTA tuners, a companion OTA tuner is available at a cost of either $49 or $59 to customers who need OTA, and when the OTA tuner is connected, the it works seamlessly with the receiver. I wouldn't be surprised if a software upgrade down the road enables the companion OTA tuner to work on this receiver as well.


----------



## SteveK2

The RF antenna is built-in to the H23-600's that I got the other day. The remotes that came with the boxes are IR remotes, but I have 3 RF remotes from my H21-100's.

But range of the H23's using RF remote seems to be really, really limited -- like 20 feet indoors and that's even with a clear-shot down a hallway between remote and receiver. I've changed out the batteries on the remote, but no noticeable improvement.

Is there any way to tweak the range on the H23's RF capability????

TIA,
SteveK2


----------



## RobertE

aa9vi said:


> No internal OTA tuner again? Thumbs down. How about one for the H24 if/when it comes out?


No.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would consider it very, very unlikely that OTA will be enabled in any future DIRECTV receiver.


----------



## loudo

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would consider it very, very unlikely that OTA will be enabled in any future DIRECTV receiver.


Would be nice if they did go back to them, and make an OTA model as an option. Looks like it will be very unlikely they will ever carry ALL of the digital and HD stations, along with all of their sub channels, leaving us without many of our locals. Most missed would be NBC Weather Plus, which replaces the Weather Channel, Local on the 8's. Also, the AM21 is not an option, to many, due to lack of space in our home entertainment centers.


----------



## aleicgrant

again, where can these be had in the retail channel? anyone?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Eventually in all the retail channels that handle H20s, H21s, etc. is my guess. The retailers will likely flush out the H21s first.

Again, this is my guess not anything from DIRECTV.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Drew2k said:


> For other receivers without OTA tuners, a companion OTA tuner is available at a cost of either $49 or $59 to customers who need OTA, and when the OTA tuner is connected, the it works seamlessly with the receiver. I wouldn't be surprised if a software upgrade down the road enables the companion OTA tuner to work on this receiver as well.


+1

Would one of the moderators ask D* if there are plans to let the AM21 work with the H21 or H23?

Thanks.


----------



## loudo

Kansas Zephyr said:


> +1
> 
> Would one of the moderators ask D* if there are plans to let the AM21 work with the H21 or H23?
> 
> Thanks.


It is very strange that they are releasing new receivers that don't even work with a piece of their own existing equipment. I don't think they realize the importance to many of us, to be able receive HD/digital OTA channels that they don't offer via satellite.

Without local weather on The Weather Channel, NBC Weather Plus is one we use day in and day out.


----------



## Doug Brott

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Would one of the moderators ask D* if there are plans to let the AM21 work with the H21 or H23?


The plan is to make the H21/H23 compatible with the AM21 .. as for timing? I do not know.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Doug Brott said:


> The plan is to make the H21/H23 compatible with the AM21 .. as for timing? I do not know.


Very cool...thanks!

Now, a H23 is looking better for the kitchen!


----------



## aleicgrant

these are still no where to be found in the retail channels. Any eta


----------



## texasbrit

Michael D'Angelo;1623042 said:


> The H23-600 is manufactured by LG. It is a HD receiver, non DVR.
> 
> *Features / Other Information:*
> The H23-600 is an SWM capable receiver. It is also the first DIRECTV MPEG4 capable receiver with an internal B-Band Converter. This means even when using a Zinwell WB68 or Zinwell WB616 multi-switch you will not need to connect an external B-Band Converter between the satellite line and the tuner on the H23-600.
> 
> All A/V outputs are active at all times on the H23-600 just like it is on all DIRECTV branded receivers and DVR's. When viewing a high definition program via the S-Video or composite video output the picture will down-convert to 480i when exiting the output. This means if you are using HDMI or component video on another TV the high definition programs will still display in high definition.
> 
> The H23-600 Ethernet connection has no functionality at this point.
> 
> The USB connection can be used for RS-232 control.
> 
> The Phone line will allow you to use caller ID OSD, order PPV from the remote, and use the game lounge feature.
> 
> The H23-600 has a built in RF antenna to work with the supplied RF capable RC64 remote.


Just for clarification. I understand that the H23 does NOT have a built-in BBC. It goes one better by having a wide band tuner which is able to tune the Ka-lo signal directly without converting them into the same band as Ka-hi.


----------



## Seaking

This is the receiver I got yesterday. How do I tell if I have an RF remote. I didn't look close enough last night, didn't know to look. Also should i call in immediately about the am-21. My old HD Hughes HD receiver I could get the other local HD channels


----------



## MIAMI1683

Seaking said:


> This is the receiver I got yesterday. How do I tell if I have an RF remote. I didn't look close enough last night, didn't know to look. Also should i call in immediately about the am-21. My old HD Hughes HD receiver I could get the other local HD channels


The AM21 doesn't work with this IRD yet. Stay tuned for more on that


----------



## kw2957

Seaking said:


> This is the receiver I got yesterday. How do I tell if I have an RF remote. I didn't look close enough last night, didn't know to look. Also should i call in immediately about the am-21. My old HD Hughes HD receiver I could get the other local HD channels


To tell if you have an RF remote, the model number can be found on the top right of it. It should say "RC64R". If not, it is just an IR remote.


----------



## K4SMX

In case any H23 owners should wonder when looking at the tp signal strength grid pages for 103(b) and 99(a), there's a software glitch which causes the tp strengths in both the grid _and_ the Signal Meters page to read "0" about every 10 seconds. This apparently does not effect reception and it may not effect every unit. Then again, it may. See this post.


----------



## texasbrit

K4SMX said:


> In case any H23 owners should wonder when looking at the tp signal strength grid pages for 103(b) and 99(a), there's a software glitch which causes the tp strengths in both the grid _and_ the Signal Meters page to read "0" about every 10 seconds. This apparently does not effect reception and it may not effect every unit. Then again, it may. See this post.


See http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1704967&postcount=26 about a probable new software download, expected for early tomorrow morning.


----------



## ab4kn

To the moderators: Would it be possible to open a thread regarding the H23 issues/discussion (apart from this "first look thread")? That would be great.  

I received the new software (0x4080) today. It rearranged the MENU selections and added a few other things. On both the grid page and the individual transponder signal meters, I'm still seeing the strength drop to zero every 11 seconds. As mentioned before, random microfeezing and pixellating (while watching sporting events, for example) dont appear to corelate to these signal meter issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Your wish is my command:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134564


----------



## mattebury1

I was wondering if the H23-600 was EXACTLY the same dimensions as the H21-200 for the purpose of ordering a new Middle Atlantic face plate. The photos look like they are the same, but I can't tell if the feet are the same height. Any help is appreciated. I really don't want to send my receiver to them to measure.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

mattebury1 said:


> I was wondering if the H23-600 was EXACTLY the same dimensions as the H21-200 for the purpose of ordering a new Middle Atlantic face plate. The photos look like they are the same, but I can't tell if the feet are the same height. Any help is appreciated. I really don't want to send my receiver to them to measure.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I believe they are the same except the H23 is not as deep as the H21.


----------



## mattebury1

Michael D'Angelo;1709498 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> I believe they are the same except the H23 is not as deep as the H21.


Thanks for the fast reply and the info.

Mike


----------



## ironwood

ab4kn said:


> To the moderators: Would it be possible to open a thread regarding the H23 issues/discussion (apart from this "first look thread")? That would be great.
> 
> I received the new software (0x4080) today. It rearranged the MENU selections and added a few other things. On both the grid page and the individual transponder signal meters, I'm still seeing the strength drop to zero every 11 seconds. As mentioned before, random microfeezing and pixellating (while watching sporting events, for example) dont appear to corelate to these signal meter issues.


Is there any official information about this download and what exactly it was supposed to fix?


----------



## KeepingItCuttingEdge

mattebury1 said:


> I was wondering if the H23-600 was EXACTLY the same dimensions as the H21-200 for the purpose of ordering a new Middle Atlantic face plate. The photos look like they are the same, but I can't tell if the feet are the same height. Any help is appreciated. I really don't want to send my receiver to them to measure.


The H23 is about 1/2" shallower than the other H-series units. Height and width are the same.


----------



## clb4g9

Is the H23 now in nationwide release in retail stores? I am getting a $30 credit on any HD box I purchase, and wanted to get the H23 but wanted to make sure it was available at retail stores like BB, CC, etc., before I wasted a trip. Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

H23 is now in stores, but not every store is guaranteed to have it.


----------



## clb4g9

Stuart Sweet said:


> H23 is now in stores, but not every store is guaranteed to have it.


Good to know, thanks. I will stop by some of the stores in the area and see what they've got.


----------



## idigg

I just got a H23-600 (NC version) from a guy on chicago craigslist for $75 shipped !


----------



## ki4ps

Got my H23-600 in Aug 08. Several weeks ago the display started going blank while changing channels. Also the tv's input (5) and the resolution showes up on the screen. After about four seconds the display will show. Once I reset the receiver it works good for a day. D* sent me a new H21-100 which did not work after 45 minutes of setup. Sent it back to D*.

The H21-100 Directv sent me did not have a BBC filter. Is it required????


----------



## rljames

I agree, the H23 RF remote is terrible. Has anyone come up with a solution? Is there a "universal" remote w/RF that might be better? Or maybe some sort of RF "extender"?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

At the moment there is no third party remote with direct support for H23 receivers. 

Folks, this thread is an oldie but goodie... I'm closing it and asking that new discussion be in a new thread. Thanks.


----------

